# Rack pulls



## BigJohnny (Sep 1, 2016)

Lately I've been trying to incorporate rack pulls into my workout to help my shitty deadlift. Can one of you fine fellas  give me advice on bar placement? Should it be below knee, slightly above, or even with knee? Thanks for help guys!


----------



## CardinalJacked (Sep 1, 2016)

POB would be the one to ask about that. 

But I would say wherever you weak point is.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 1, 2016)

If your deadlift is shitty how about we fix your deadlift. 99% of the time it's technique that hinders progress not some weak point.  

And deficit pulls work better anyway


----------



## Milo (Sep 1, 2016)

I think rack pulls are only going to strengthen your lats and traps. Which can can obviously help your deadlift but like POB said, fix the problem at the source ie your deadlift. If you pull like shit then rack pulls ain't gonna do much for your complete deadlift. Post up a vid for critiques if you'd like.


----------



## snake (Sep 1, 2016)

I love block pulls. I have 2 concrete blocks I pull off of and they are 8" off the ground. I only pull from the floor 2-3x before a meet in 16 weeks. It works for me but that's me. Anything above the knees is useless for me.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 1, 2016)

If u do rack pulls only do them about two or three inches higher than normal deadlift. Don't be that guy doing then with an inch range of motion with 800 pounds on the bar

I used to like them after normal pulls to overload a little bit.


----------



## Simbrilee (Sep 19, 2016)

It should start at knee level


----------



## ATLRigger (Mar 12, 2020)

I do my rack pulls in supersets, switching between overhand and underhand grips.   Open to feedback.


----------



## CJ (Mar 12, 2020)

ATLRigger said:


> I do my rack pulls in supersets, switching between overhand and underhand grips.   Open to feedback.



What's your reasoning behind that?


----------



## Gabriel (Mar 12, 2020)

Just fix your deadlift..................pull up some articles,done by power lifters or Olympic contenders.......They will have some great tips to improve your tech..


----------



## TODAY (Mar 12, 2020)

ATLRigger said:


> I do my rack pulls in supersets, switching between overhand and underhand grips.   Open to feedback.


So...

You're doing rack pulls with a double underhand grip?


----------



## Jin (Mar 12, 2020)

TODAY said:


> So...
> 
> You're doing rack pulls with a double underhand grip?




How else can you aim for a simultaneous bilateral bicep tear?


----------



## Gabriel (Mar 12, 2020)

Jin said:


> How else can you aim for a simultaneous bilateral bicep tear?



Exactly..................


----------



## TODAY (Mar 12, 2020)

ATLRigger said:


> I do my rack pulls in supersets, switching between overhand and *underhand grips*.   Open to feedback.


Just in case this was a serious post:

Stop doing this.


----------



## ATLRigger (Mar 12, 2020)

I'm an idiot. I meant bent over lat pulls.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 12, 2020)

ATLRigger said:


> I'm an idiot. I meant bent over lat pulls.



Lol the underhand version is called a Yates row. Which was popularized by Dorian Yates. He actually did tear his bicep doing them.


----------



## ATLRigger (Mar 12, 2020)

Seeker said:


> Lol the underhand version is called a Yates row. Which was popularized by Dorian Yates. He actually did tear his bicep doing them.


Yep. Yates row.


----------



## THEGREATMALENKO (Mar 13, 2020)

Rack Pulls are useful for trap development. For your DL, concentrate on your form. Usually  DL issues come from improper form. Film your DL from different angles or have an experienced lifter critique your lift.


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 13, 2020)

Ideally you want the bar about 2 inches below your sticking point, where the bar starts to slow down.

Rack pulls are for deadlift weaknesses below the knees, I like mats and boxes better.

Can be mats anywhere from 2 inches up to 6 inches as an example of height.

It's not about max effort 1 rep lifts in the rack it's about making the competition lift stronger by slightly overloading the bar so you can pull heavier weight at your sticking point then you would off the floor.

You must know where you are weak and set height accordingly no just jumpin a rack.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Mar 13, 2020)

SFGiants said:


> Ideally you want the bar about 2 inches below your sticking point, where the bar starts to slow down.
> 
> Rack pulls are for deadlift weaknesses below the knees, I like mats and boxes better.
> 
> ...



Agree.

I use racks time to time, but mostly as a max effort rotation with bands and/or chains aeound mid chin level.

If i fail the top set at a certain point, I'll adjust the racks as you're suggesting, and hit some back off sets with roughly 80%.

I have found them to be slighlty harder than regular deads from the minimal leg drive I get from them.


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 13, 2020)

Metalhead1 said:


> Agree.
> 
> I use racks time to time, but mostly as a max effort rotation with bands and/or chains aeound mid chin level.
> 
> ...



Harder because the inertia is harder to get going because of less leg drive.


----------



## ATLRigger (Mar 16, 2020)

SFGiants said:


> Harder because the inertia is harder to get going because of less leg drive.


Are Good Mornings a good accessory for similar purpose?


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 16, 2020)

ATLRigger said:


> Are Good Mornings a good accessory for similar purpose?



I like to suspend GM's from chains and go heavy for sets of 5 and 8 reps

It's a great moment to hit hamstrings and low back.

Close stance lighter weight hits low back more.

I prefer wide stance to hit hamstrings harder to carry over to my squat and deadlift.

They both can be used as a Max effort or accessory. 

Just because you chose to do them as a max effort does not mean 1 rep max.

This is all in my past now though.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Mar 16, 2020)

ATLRigger said:


> Are Good Mornings a good accessory for similar purpose?



Good mornings are great accessory exercises for the squat and deadlift. Also, for deloads or max effort work. I like them more for reps rather than max singles.

And what ^he said


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 16, 2020)

Metalhead1 said:


> Good mornings are great accessory exercises for the squat and deadlift. Also, for deloads or max effort work. I like them more for reps rather than max singles.
> 
> And what ^he said



I think max single is stupid and dangerous on lifts like GM's and Rack pulls.

Some people think max effort means PR singles or missed lifts, not so at all.

These you want you maintain good form, swinging a GM's is useless work, swinging it setting up the 1st rep is different.


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 16, 2020)

When suspended with near 500lb you will swing the set up and 1st rep but after that it's controlled or it's too heavy.

More so swinging it to get the bar set.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Mar 16, 2020)

SFGiants said:


> I think max single is stupid and dangerous on lifts like GM's and Rack pulls.
> 
> Some people think max effort means PR singles or missed lifts, not so at all.
> 
> These you want you maintain good form, swinging a GM's is useless work, swinging it setting up the 1st rep is different.



Agreed. I definitelg don't care for good mornings as a top single. Mostly just deload or reps for me. 

Rack pulls with resistance I have in rotation every now and then. They say it helps with the "strain". Either way, it does suck. 

Definitely form above all else. That's one thing that I've seen preached. If your form goes to shit, call it for for the day on that lift.


----------



## ATLRigger (Apr 25, 2020)

Seeker said:


> Lol the underhand version is called a Yates row. Which was popularized by Dorian Yates. He actually did tear his bicep doing them.


Here's Dorian Yates on Joe Rogan Experience two years ago
https://youtu.be/cu-7WSjaVyU


----------

